# no sabía/supe qué decir



## tijita

Tengo una pregunta acerca del uso del preterito y el subjuntivo de los verbos SABER y TENER.  Por ejemplo--cual seria correcto: 

Me dio un caballo.  No sabia que decir/no supe que decir.

...me doy cuenta de que SABER y TENER (y otros) can have different meanings in the imperf. and in the pret., but no es siempre asi, no?  muchas veces entiendo la diferencia (accion terminada v. accion sin fin/habitual, etc.)------pero a veces me confundo los puntos mas finos...

y, por favor, corrijanme cuando sea necesario!!


----------



## Maruja14

tijita said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta acerca del uso del pret*é*rito y el subjuntivo de los verbos SABER y TENER. Por ejemplo--cu*á*l ser*í*a correcto:
> 
> Me di*ó* un caballo. No sab*í*a qu*é* decir/no supe qu*é* decir.
> 
> Las dos opciones son correctas.
> 
> ...me doy cuenta de que SABER y TENER (y otros) can have different meanings in the imperf. and in the pret., but no es siempre as*í*, no? muchas veces entiendo la diferencia (accion terminada v. accion sin fin/habitual, etc.)------pero a veces me confundo los puntos mas finos...
> 
> y, por favor, corr*í*janme cuando sea necesario!!


 
Yo creo que los verbos siempre tienen el mismo significado. Es cierto que a veces se usan unas conjugaciones más que otras según de lo que se esté hablando, pero no me parece que cambien de significado.

¿Nos puedes dar algún ejemplo?.


----------



## Maeron

*Saber *is a sort of a special case because often in the imperfect it means "to know (to have knowledge of, to be aware of)" while in the preterite it means "to find out (to learn, to become aware of)."

_Ya lo sabía_ - I already knew that.
_Lo supe ayer _- I found out yesterday.


----------



## tijita

gracias por la respuesta!

estoy pensando en los dos significados de SABER en el pasado:

sabia: i knew
supe: i knew OR i found out (tras unos dias, supe la verdad...)

me parece que poder, tener, (no) querer, y pocos otros tambien pueden tener un cambio de significado en el preterito (no queria: i didn't want/ no quise: i refused---podia: i could (but didn't necessarily do it)/pude: i could (and did it)

this is what i mean by they can mean two different things.  asi que en mi primera oracion (el caballo, etc.), cual seria correcto?  yo se que tambien el uso puede ser un poco subjetivo (depende en la situacion especifica)...gracias!


----------



## Rayines

> Me dio un caballo. No sabia que decir/no supe que decir.


Hola tijita, bienvenid@ al foro. ¡Es muy interesante tu ejemplo!, porque puedes decirlo de las dos maneras. El pretérito indefinido (supe) se refiere a una acción concluida, acabada en el pasado. Y el pluscuamperfecto (sabía), como expresa una acción que ocurre simultáneamente a otra, también lo puedes usar, si quieres poner el énfasis en el relato total de la situación. (Simultáneamente a que me dio el caballo, o en el momento que me dio el caballo, yo no sabía qué decir). Puedes usar ambas.


----------



## Maruja14

tijita said:
			
		

> gracias por la respuesta!
> 
> estoy pensando en los dos significados de SABER en el pasado:
> 
> sabia: i knew
> supe: i knew OR i found out (tras unos dias, supe la verdad...)
> 
> me parece que poder, tener, (no) querer, y pocos otros tambien pueden tener un cambio de significado en el preterito (no queria: i didn't want/ no quise: i refused---podia: i could (but didn't necessarily do it)/pude: i could (and did it)
> 
> this is what i mean by they can mean two different things. asi que en mi primera oracion (el caballo, etc.), cual seria correcto? yo se que tambien el uso puede ser un poco subjetivo (depende en la situacion especifica)...gracias!


 
No siempre es así:

No quería hacerte daño. 
No quise hacerte daño.

Son dos maneras de decirlo, pero tienen el mismo significado (I did't want).

Pude haber ido, pero me quedé en casa.
Podía haber ido, pero me quedé en casa.

Le ocurre lo mismo.

EDITO: En tu primera oración las dos formas son perfectamente posibles. Tendrás que desarrollar tu modo de hablar.


----------



## tijita

asi que depende de la situacion (como habia pensado yo!)----estaba buscando algo mas definitivo para decirles a mis alumnos---una explicacion mas claro para ellos!  gracias maruja14------volvere con mas preguntas!


----------



## Maruja14

tijita said:
			
		

> asi que depende de la situacion (como habia pensado yo!)----estaba buscando algo mas definitivo para decirles a mis alumnos---una explicacion mas claro para ellos! gracias maruja14------volvere con mas preguntas!


 
Sí, por ejemplo en Galicia, normalmente dirían "supe", suelen hablar en pasado. Y creo que en Sudamérica también es más normal esta forma. En Madrid, sin embargo, es al contrario.

Una anotación: es "una explicación clara", que explicación es femenino.

Un saludo


----------



## Pumpkin72

tijita said:
			
		

> Me dio un caballo.  No sabia que decir/no supe que decir.


1) No sabía qué decir = I was feeling speechless
2) No supe qué decir = I felt speechless

(1) Sugiere que algo pasó después, _mientras_ no sabías qué decir: _... so my father said "she's really happy, thank you very much."_

(2) Describe toda la acción, está completa. No supe qué decir, no dije nada en ese momento. Aunque lo dijeras una hora después, la acción ya habría terminado.

Esto es _teóricamente_. En la práctica, se puede usar (2) como (1): _No supe qué decir, así que mi padre dijo..._ 

Lo que suena raro es usar (1) como (2): _No *sabía* qué decir. Al dia siguiente le llamé para agradecérselo._


----------



## tijita

wow, i love this site!  muchas gracias a pumpkin y a maruja...


----------



## jdenson

tijita said:
			
		

> wow, i love this site!  muchas gracias a pumpkin y a maruja...


 Hi Tijita,
I hate to sound grumpy, but, given that this is a forum about language and its correct use, couldn't you do us the favor of using capital letters and accents where appropriate? It really would make your posts easier to read and understand.
JD


----------



## tijita

Hi Grumpy <;

If you'll notice my previous postings, I have indeed used capitalization----I happened to be at school and pressed for time this morning when I sent the most recent message about enjoying this site (and was therefore unconcerned about proper capitalization due to my haste). 

Regarding accents, I thought of that when I made my first posting, but decided against using them due to the fact that I don't have all the shift-alt, etc. memorized (for some, but not all)---and I figured it would be better to either accent always or not at all so as not to confuse the readers.

Regarding your comment being viewed as "grumpy," I take no offense---I realize how disturbing it is that kids are now being raised on IM's and txt mgs, even to the point of using the abbreviations in formal papers (I teach English, too).  My apologies if I've been unclear...

t


----------



## tijita

Ha!

As I've just re-read some of my postings, I indeed have entire sections uncapitalized (after my inital postings, I see).  No offense intended to the grammatically inclined----bad habits laying over from my personal e-mailing!  I think I'd thought of forums as being more focused on the content rather than on formality, but if I'm not "playing by the rules," thank you for letting me know!


----------



## jdenson

tijita said:
			
		

> Ha!
> 
> As I've just re-read some of my postings, I indeed have entire sections uncapitalized (after my inital postings, I see).  No offense intended to the grammatically inclined----bad habits laying over from my personal e-mailing!  I think I'd thought of forums as being more focused on the content rather than on formality, but if I'm not "playing by the rules," thank you for letting me know!


 Hi Tijita,
I don't think of capitalization, punctuation, and accentuation (in Spanish) as  matters of formality, but, instead, as being integral to the understanding and "readability" of the written word. Thanks very much for your understanding.
JD


----------



## Laura22

Hola,
No me acuerdo cual significa cual, lo sabia y lo supe.  One means "I knew" and one means "I found out".  Alguien me puede ayudar?  Gracias


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Well, sabía and supe are both from saber (know). Sabía is pasado imperfecto and supe is pasado perfecto.
Supe can mean I found out yes ("supe, por mi primo, que ya se habían casado", and sabía "I knew" or "I used to know" (sabía jugar a las cartas, pero ya no).


----------



## Moritzchen

Well they both mean I knew, but I guess _ lo supe_ could mean _I found out._ It´s got a lot to do with context.


----------



## Laura22

Por ejemplo, "El supo que sabia su secreto."  "He found out that I knew his secret".  Esta bien asi?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

No, eso no está bien... bueno, supongo que se entiende, lo que pasa es que supo y sabía vienen del mismo verbo (aunque los podamos entender de formas diferentes).

Lo mejor para decir "find out" es "*enterarse de*". "(Él) se enteró de que sabía su secreto".


----------



## Laura22

Gracias.  Creo que entiendo la diferencia, depende en el contexto.


----------



## JCgolf80

_*Moderator note: This question was merged with two other threads about the same topic. Please remember to search the wordreference.com dictionary before opening a new thread.*_

Hola:

Yo nessecito ayuda con la diferencia usando la palabara saber en el preterito y el subjuntivo. Por ejemplo bajo:

Supe = I found out yesterday (Yo supe ayer sobre la enferma de ella)

Sabia = I knew about her illness (Yo sabia trata de la enferma de ella)


Soy acerca?

Gracias antemano


----------



## txokarro

Es correcto. 

Supe o me enteré de su enfermedad ayer.= I found out yesterday

Sabia de su enfermedad o estaba (enterado/ al corriente) de su enfermedad. = I knew about her illness


----------



## mafalda317

Your examples are not subjunctive... but you are correct


----------



## Masuas

Yo nessecito (*necesito*) ayuda con  *el uso* (la diferencia usando) *de* la palabara saber en el preterito y el subjuntivo. Por ejemplo bajo: *por ejemplo ésta frase:*

Supe = I found out yesterday (Yo supe ayer sobre la enferma*(enfermedad*) de ella)

Sabia = I knew about her illness. Yo sabia trata(*acerca*) de (*su)* enferma(*enfermedad)* 


Soy acerca?  *Estoy cerca_?  Estoy correcto?*

Gracias-*de- *antemano


----------



## eli-chi

Masuas said:


> Soy acerca?  *Estoy cerca_?  ¿Estoy correcto?*
> 
> Gracias-*de- *antemano


¿Dicen eso en Colombia?   Acá sería "*¿Está correcto?"*
*JCgolf*: El español tiene dos formas de pretérito en el modo indicativo, que son las que tu usaste.
Una forma en subjuntivo (presente) sería: "_Que yo sepa, no está enferma_".
Y en pretérito del subjuntivo sería algo así:  "Hasta anoche no estaba enferma, que yo supiera/supiese".


----------



## Masuas

Yo no sé de donde salen éstas suposiciones de ''que yo supiera y que yo sepa'' ése no es el hilo que empaezara JC golf 80. Obviamente él está investigando sobre nuestro idioma y txokarro le dió la conjugación que buscaba. Yo solamente le corregí unas cuantas palabras, como enfermedad en vez de enferma.
Ahora, sí decimos en Colombia y aquí en EU, ''estoy cerca? y se sobre-entiende entre los que hablamos éste lenguaje que nos identifica, que es '' estoy cerca de lo correcto? Ahora te digo: me explico?  éso quiere decir aquí y en Cafarnaum, está claro lo que quería decir? Estoy correcto?  Lo que golf80 preguntaba, fué '' soy cerca ? Yo lo único que hice fué tratar de mostrarle sus errores.
Me da la impresión que estás más interesado en corregirme, que a quien empezó el hilo, que creo lo necesita más.


----------



## stretch

Masuas said:


> Yo nessecito (*necesito*) ayuda con *el uso* (la diferencia usando) *de* la palabara saber en el preterito y el subjuntivo. Por ejemplo bajo: *por ejemplo ésta esta frase:*
> 
> Supe = I found out yesterday (Yo supe ayer sobre la enferma*(enfermedad*) de ella)
> 
> Sabia = I knew about her illness. Yo sabia trata(*acerca*) de (*su)* enferma(*enfermedad)*
> 
> 
> Soy acerca? *Estoy cerca_? Estoy correcto?*
> 
> Gracias-*de- *antemano


 
De hecho, masuas, "esta" como se utiliza aquí, no lleva tilde.


----------



## Masuas

Bueno..........hay dos palabras que conozco escritas de ésa manera: ésta y está.
La primera, que es a la referida objeción es un pronombre demostrativo ésta ( this), y la segunda del verbo estar ( to be )...está ( is).  Check it out!


----------



## stretch

Masuas said:


> Bueno..........hay dos palabras que conozco escritas de ésa manera: ésta y está.
> La primera, que es a la referida objeción es un pronombre demostrativo ésta ( this), y la segunda del verbo estar ( to be )...está ( is). Check it out!


 
Ya lo he revisado, y no lleva tilde así como se utilizó.  En tu frase "esta" sirvió de adjetivo, y en tal caso, no lleva tilde.


----------



## stretch

Masuas said:


> Bueno..........hay dos palabras que conozco escritas de ésa esa manera: ésta y está.
> La primera, que es a la referida objeción es un pronombre demostrativo ésta ( this), y la segunda del verbo estar ( to be )...está ( is). Check it out!


 
En este ejemplo tampoco lleva tilde.


----------



## eli-chi

Masuas said:


> Yo no sé de donde salen éstas suposiciones de ''que yo supiera y que yo sepa'' ése no es el hilo que empaezara JC golf 80. Obviamente él está investigando sobre nuestro idioma y txokarro le dió la conjugación que buscaba. Yo solamente le corregí unas cuantas palabras, como enfermedad en vez de enferma.
> Ahora, sí decimos en Colombia y aquí en EU, ''estoy cerca? y se sobre-entiende entre los que hablamos éste lenguaje que nos identifica, que es '' estoy cerca de lo correcto? Ahora te digo: me explico?  éso quiere decir aquí y en Cafarnaum, está claro lo que quería decir? Estoy correcto?  Lo que golf80 preguntaba, fué '' soy cerca ? Yo lo único que hice fué tratar de mostrarle sus errores.
> Me da la impresión que estás más interesado en corregirme, que a quien empezó el hilo, que creo lo necesita más.


Me refería a *"¿estoy correcto?"*.* Fue lo que señalé en azul*.
Y opino que *stretch *está muy acertado en sus correcciones.

P.S.  Por cierto, *JCgolf*, te pido disculpas si es que malentendí tu pregunta.


----------



## Masuas

Sí hay un adjetivo       ''esta'' sin acento..pero también el pronombre ésta que es la usada en lo que dije: ésta frase. This sentence. Y la otra que es del verbo estar..está.


----------



## stretch

Masuas said:


> Sí hay un adjetivo ''esta'' sin acento..pero también el pronombre ésta que es la usada en lo que dije: ésta frase. This sentence. Y la otra que es del verbo estar..está.


 
Te equivocas, Masuas. A continuación se encuentra un caso donde se utiliza "ésta":

"¿Te gusta aquella blusa?"
"No, prefiero ésta".
o
"Éstas son las personas indicadas".

Pero cuando va con algún sustantivo, NO lleva tilde:  "Estas personas son las indicadas" o "Estas blusas son las que me gustan".
¿Ves?


----------



## ChocolateLover

*The journal Hispania talks about this: 
*http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/serv...3/p0000004.htm

In short, the verbs do not change meaning. The only thing that sometimes changes is the English translation.

Espero que te sirva

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

ChocolateLover said:


> *The journal Hispania talks about this: *
> http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/serv...3/p0000004.htm
> 
> In short, the verbs do not change meaning. The only thing that sometimes changes is the English translation.
> 
> Espero que te sirva
> 
> Saludos


Hi ChocolateLover,

Could you please post the link again? The one in this post doesn't work, I guess due to the merging of several threads into one.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## ChocolateLover

Sure. Here you are.

regards

http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/mcp/35761630101354941976613/p0000004.htm


----------



## Peterdg

ChocolateLover said:


> Sure. Here you are.
> 
> regards
> 
> http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/mcp/35761630101354941976613/p0000004.htm


 Thanks a lot


----------



## stretch

ChocolateLover said:


> *The journal Hispania talks about this: *
> http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/serv...3/p0000004.htm
> 
> In short, the verbs do not change meaning. The only thing that sometimes changes is the English translation.
> 
> Espero que te sirva
> 
> Saludos


 
Choc,

      Interesting reading, to be sure.  However, I think your assessment is a bit oversimplified, and I wouldn't say "the verbs do not change meaning."  In fact, the article states that they *don't always* change meaning.  Surely you see a change in meaning from "supe" to "sabía".  Still, a very good link and I appreciate your sharing it.


----------



## ChocolateLover

> However, I think your assessment is a bit oversimplified, and I wouldn't say "the verbs do not change meaning." In fact, the article states that they *don't always* change meaning. Surely you see a change in meaning from "supe" to "sabía".


 
I see what you mean now. Thank you for your comment. I'm not quite sure how to word it, but I mean is that *most books say that "saber=to know", but "supe"=I found out and not I knew, and "sabía"=I knew. There is a slight change of meaning, in terms of being in a different aspectual tense, but "supe" does not always mean "I found out." In fact, to say "I found out" it is often better to say "Me entere..." "No supe nada de lo que preguntaron"=I didn't know anything that they asked (in that precise moment). No sabía nada de lo que preguntaron (focusing on the duration. I didn't know if previously, at that moment, and may still not know it)*
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to better express this either in English or in Spanish?


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Un intento de explicación: no sabía/supe qué hacer.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Fer BA

Guys,

I think that we're mixing up different things. C_onocer_ has several different meanings (as _to know_ has different meanings too). And this has nothing to do with the tense used. Please, note that the first sense for _conocer_ is related with the idea of "_having news"._
*DRAE*
*saber**1**.*

(Del lat. _sapĕre_).

*1. *tr. Conocer algo, o *tener noticia o conocimiento de ello*. _Supe que se había casado._ _No sé ir a su casa._
*2. *tr. Ser docto en algo. _Sabe geometría._
*3. *tr. Tener habilidad para algo, o estar instruido y diestro en un arte o facultad. _Sabe nadar._ _Sabe inglés._
*4. *intr. Estar informado de la existencia, paradero o estado de alguien o de algo. _¿Qué sabes de tu amigo?_ _Hace un mes que no sé de mi hermano._
*5. *intr. Ser muy sagaz y advertido.
*6. *intr. Dicho de una cosa: Tener sabor.
*7. *intr. Dicho de una cosa: Agradar o desagradar.​while in English, the first sense is related to perception and cognition
*Merriam-Webster*
_a (1)_ *:* to perceive directly *:* have direct cognition of _(2)_ *:* to have understanding of <importance of know_ing_ oneself> _(3)_ *:* to recognize the nature of *:* discern _b __(1)_ *:* to recognize as being the same as something previously known _(2)_ *:* to be acquainted or familiar with _(3)_ *:* to have experience of
*2 a* *:* to be aware of the truth or factuality of *:* be convinced or certain of *b* *:* to have a practical understanding of <know_s_ how to write>​So, I can say:

A - ¿Saben que María se casó?
B - Sí, pero lo supe recién esta mañana
C -¡No!, no sabía que se había casado. ¿Cuándo se casó?

In all three examples, three different tenses, one and the same meaning.

A - ¿Sabes lo suficiente para el examen?
B - Creo que sí, pero en el anterior también creía que sabía, pero en realidad, cuando me dieron las preguntas, no supe qué contestar.

Again, different tenses, one meaning.

I'm sorry, but I think that this type of mechanic rule (sabía = I knew; supe = I found out) is completely useless. 

We can create several rules like that, even English-English rules, assigning different meaning of the same verb based on the tense and form.
I find = I experience (I find much pleasure in your company)
I found = I came across (I found this old note into a drawer)
I can't find = I can't see (I can´t find the logic of this)
I couldn't find = I couldn't get (I couldn't find tickets for the theater)​and so on....

So, instead of assigning meanings based on the tense you want to assign meanings based on the context, as you do in English....


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Your post was very helpful 

Regards


----------



## Rayines

Rayines said:


> Hola tijita, bienvenid@ al foro. ¡Es muy interesante tu ejemplo!, porque puedes decirlo de las dos maneras. El pretérito indefinido (supe) se refiere a una acción concluida, acabada en el pasado. Y el pluscuamperfecto pretérito imperfecto (sabía), como expresa una acción que ocurre simultáneamente a otra, también lo puedes usar, si quieres poner el énfasis en el relato total de la situación. (Simultáneamente a que me dio el caballo, o en el momento que me dio el caballo, yo no sabía qué decir). Puedes usar ambas.


Corregí un error de juventud .


----------



## asm

Creo que la pregunta original surge de los ejercicios que vienen en los libros o sitios de Internet que ayudan al aprendizaje del español. Esta es una pregunta típica y creo que confunde a muchos (yo incluido)

En este caso se presentan dos alternativas que, según las instrucciones, difieren un poco en el significado, pero que son correctas. En un caso se usa el imperfecto y en el otro el pretérito (o indefinido e imperfecto, si así lo quieren ver). No se trata de saber cuál opción es correcta sino de saber cuál representa un significado y cuál representa el otro:

La pobre María estaba muy triste y yo muy nervioso. No sabía/supe qué decirle …
a. ...............No le dijo nada.
b. ...............No sabemos si le dijo algo o no.

*Mi respuesta es: 
no supe que decirle = no le dije nada
no sabía que decirle = no sabemos si le dijo algo o no.

¿Qué opinan?*


----------



## juan2937

tijita said:


> Tengo una pregunta acerca del uso del preterito y el subjuntivo de los verbos SABER y TENER.  Por ejemplo--cual seria correcto:
> Me dio un caballo.  No sabia que decir/no supe que decir.
> ...me doy cuenta de que SABER y TENER (y otros) can have different meanings in the imperf. and in the pret., but no es siempre asi, no?  muchas veces entiendo la diferencia (accion terminada v. accion sin fin/habitual, etc.)------pero a veces me confundo los puntos mas finos...
> y, por favor, corrijanme cuando sea necesario!!



With the imperfect ' no sabía qué decir' you show a real emotion for the gift.
With the simple past ( no supe qué decir' ) it is rather a cold or detached manner of answering.


----------

